

Paperphone: Scholarly Voice Playground - cardamomo
http://www.beingwendyhsu.info/paperphone/

======
cardamomo
The website doesn't give a good overview of this software on the landing page,
so here is a description from the About page:

> A scholarly voice playground, Paperphone is an interactive audio application
> that processes voice and sound materials live and in-context. Designed to
> challenge the privileging of text over act in humanities scholarship,
> Paperphone is a performative platform for scholars to unravel the expressive
> potential of voice and audio in sharing academic works.

A more in-depth overview of the rationale and philosophy behind Paperphone can
be found here:
[http://www.hastac.org/blogs/wendyfhsu/2014/03/05/paperphone-...](http://www.hastac.org/blogs/wendyfhsu/2014/03/05/paperphone-
beta-releasing-scholarly-audio-application)

